# Rectum Deodorant



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

RECTUM DEODORANT


A "light haired" women walks into a pharmacy and asks the assistant for some rectum deodorant. The pharmacist, a little bemused, explains to the woman they don't sell rectum deodorant, and never have. Unfazed, the blonde assures the pharmacist that she has been buying the stuff from this store on a regular basis and would like some more.

'I'm sorry', says the pharmacist, 'We don't have any!'

'But I always buy it here,' says the blonde.

'Do you have the container that it came in?' asks the pharmacist.

'YES', said the blonde, 'I'll go home and get it.'

She returns with the container and hands it to the pharmacist who looks at it and says to her, 

'This is just a normal stick of underarm deodorant'

Annoyed, the blonde snatches the container back and reads out loud from the container.........

.

.

.

. (Wait for it).

..

..

..

..

..


..

..

..

..

..

..


..


..


'TO APPLY, PUSH UP BOTTOM.'


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

8O 8O :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

:-D

"A "light haired" women"

A failed attempt at political correctness 

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I thought it was going to involve the word "Aerosol"

as in

Customer to Assistant in the Chemist's - "I'd like some deodorant please"

Assistant - "Certainly Sir - Ball type or Aerosol?"

Customer - "Neither- underarm please"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> :-D "A "light haired" women". A failed attempt at political correctness  Dave


I did try Dave, honest I did 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Johnny F


----------

